# Portrait mode



## wireless200 (May 16, 2018)

Good afternoon.

Is there a portrait mode in LR for mobile IOS?

If not is there a raw mode in IOS camera portrait mode whereby then the two (raw) images it takes can be imported into LR for Mobile and edited?

regards, David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2018)

AFAIK that's no to both at this time David. Portrait mode is some clever editing Apple are doing, so that data is no longer raw.


----------

